# Illusionsstaub fehlt!



## Serioth (3. März 2008)

hallo...ich hänge im moment fest...mir fehlt illusionsstaub...deswegen wollt ich fragen ob jemand weiss wo man gut grüne items zum entzaubern sammeln kann?

wäre super wenn ihr mir weiter helfen könnt

mfg Serioth  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tirkari (3. März 2008)

Günstige Items im AH kaufen und entzaubern, grüne Items von Leuten herstellen lassen (läßt sich da gut mit nem Schneider, Schmied oder Lederer zusammenarbeiten, der damit auch noch skillen kann), Inis entweder alleine, wenn du den Beruf nicht parallel zum Leveln skillst oder dich ziehen lassen, ...
Wobei ich die Teamworkmethode am besten finde.


----------



## Pomela (3. März 2008)

Du erhältst Illusionsstaub durch Entzaubern grüner Items der Level ca 58-64. Unter Umständen kann es sindvoll sein, sich mal ein paar craftbare grüne Sachen anfertigen zu lassen, um sie danach zu entzaubern. Hängt natürlich davon ab, was diese an Mats brauchen bzw. wieviel Illusionsstaub bei euch wert ist.


----------



## Serioth (3. März 2008)

bin lvl 66 magier... welche inis würden sich den anbieten?


----------



## Aliskaan (3. März 2008)

Also ich habe es immer so gemacht, dass ich Berufe parallel geskillt habe. D.h. mein Verzauberer hat alles entzaubert, was er selber beim Schneidern hergestellt hat, außerdem hatte ich noch einen parallel skillenden Lederverarbeiter. Da ich alle Berufe immer etwa auf gleichem Stand hatte, konnte ich damit recht problemlos skillen und hatte im Regelfall hinterher noch Gewinn, da ich mehr Mats hatte als ich brauchte und sie so noch im AH verkaufen konnte. 
Speziell zum Illusionsstaub: Meine Hauptquelle dafür waren die von meinem Lederer hergestellten Tückischen Lederdtirnbänder. Brauchen nur 12 Unverwüstliche Leder bei der Herstellung, sind damit also verhältnismäßig billig, und ergeben beim entzaubern Illusionsstaub und, wenn du Glück hast, auch mal eine große ewige Essenz (die ja meist auch Mangelware sind, vor allem seit die Instanzdrops alle blau sind und man nicht mehr so gut zB Strat abfarmen kann, um Essenzen zu bekommen).
Versuch doch mal in deiner Gilde Leute zu finden, mit denen du zusammen skillen kanst! Ledern eignet sich da nach meiner Erfahrung besser, weil die Schneiderrezepte im entsprechenden Level alle höhere Matkosten bzw. schwerer zu farmende Mats haben. Zum Schmieden kann ich nichts sagen, da fehlt mir die Erfahrung. 
Was ist denn dein Zweitberuf? Vielleicht ergeben sich damit ja auch Möglichkeiten, an entzauberbares zu kommen?


----------



## Serioth (3. März 2008)

mein zweit beruf ist schneiderei skill bei 365...ich werd mir mal nen lederverarbeiter suchen der mir ein paar stirnbänder macht...

danke für die hilfe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

